# Lekarze > Forum neurologiczne >  Chwilowy niedowład lewej ręki po urazie głowy

## Justytna

Witam
Mam poważny problem z mężem. Mąż doznał urazu głowy (uderzenie w tył głowy o kant łóżka). Po zasłabnięciu zabrało go pogotowie Wyniki tomografii pokazały, że ma pourazowego niedużego krwiaka.  Po 4 dniach leżenia w szpitalu, doszło sinienie dłoni, drętwienie i niedowład lewej ręki i lewej strony twarzy. Niedowłady te mają dziwny przebieg. Twarz lekko wykrzywiona, mowa spowolniona i bełkotliwa, niedowład lewej ręki i dłoni (brak czucia). Z tego co ja zaobserwowałam, niedowłady trwają niedługo tj kilkanaście minut. Później powoli mąż wraca do normalnego stanu. Wyniki badań które miał wykonane tj. tomografii głowy, badania przepływowe (Dopplera) rąk, rtg dłoni  są prawidłowe. Z mężem jednak jest nieciekawie. Obecnie przebywa na oddziale neurochirurgii i lekarze nie wiedzą co jest przyczyną niedowładu i drętwienia lewej ręki. Jestem zrozpaczona i nie wiem co z tym robić Błagam o pomoc. 
Co może być przyczyną takich problemów zdrowotnych, jakie badania mogłyby być pomocne w ustaleniu źródła problemu ? Gdzie mogę się udać w poszukiwaniu pomocy ?

----------

